# How can you tell if someone has power/strength



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Naturally before even lifting

Big hands?

Back?

forearms?

Legs?

Traps?

What would YOU say?

I gotta go with dat BIG V back!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

when they lift something heavy


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

green skin!dead giveaway.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Id say traps,neck and forearms


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

A thick powerful frame like a strongman


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Massive back normally says a lot and no I don't say that with my self purely in mind LOL


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Tap Out t-shirt!


----------



## dnixon (Aug 20, 2013)

Id say big traps for sure! In fact, if my gym is anything to go by, anyone who squats or deadlifts. They're all curl bros!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Power and strength is more to do with strong bones, tendons and joints rather than muscle mass so looks can be very deceiving.


----------



## dnixon (Aug 20, 2013)

ConP said:


> Massive back normally says a lot and no I don't say that with my self purely in mind LOL





oldskoolcool said:


> Power and strength is more to do with strong bones, tendons and joints rather than muscle mass so looks can be very deceiving.


I agree but I wouldnt start trouble with a big b*****d with mahoosive traps!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't go purely off size, mostly because there are a lot of people bigger than me that cant deadlift or squat (if they even train legs at all) as much as me, and im not strong or powerful by any stretch.

id say legs personally


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

none of the above,

bodytype!

ecto mesmo endo etc.. regardless of height aswell, im **** loads stronger than some 6"+ men whove trained same amount of time but im a shorty

inb4beingtallerishardertoliftweightsblahblah


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

When I say no but it still happens


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Forearms defo!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

neck and shoulders help alot of lifts also midsection needs to be able to put up with the strain along with leggs


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

forearms, thick wrists + wide back


----------

